# Craig's List Noga MG61003 like new



## Jroberts1968 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sunday I was able to pick up a NOGA MG61003 indicator base with a import indicator for 75.00. Thing is in new condition )

I now have 4 Noga's, I want one more little one. 

The he far right is the one I picked up for 75.00.


----------



## David Kirtley (Dec 31, 2013)

Great price. 

The little pieces I have been working on are to use with that kind of indicator holder. Abom79 on youtube makes a little stub to mount the indicator so it sticks out from the end instead of from the side.  I modified it a bit and added a handle to hold it with.  This is what they look like:


----------

